# Port Aransas Jack Crevalle



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

From out of the area, but the jacks are starting to show up on our beaches. Here is a video of a fellow fly angler landing a nice sized one. Cannot wait to get down to the panhandle with a fly rod this summer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5ghlzenr6Y


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Most excellent. Saw one school of them the other day mixed in with the redfish. Should be a frenzy out here before long.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That's on my most wanted list right now!! I hear grabbing that rod up high like that is a good way to break one :yes:.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Fly fishing he jetties in Port A... You must know my buddy Austin. I think he fishes Packery more than Port A, but one of my favorite guys to fish around. And Nathan from Port A Outfitters. Spent many hours on those rocks chasing tarpon with him. 
Man do I miss fishing the south jetty. Hopefully I can make it back some time.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

nb&twil said:


> Fly fishing he jetties in Port A... You must know my buddy Austin. I think he fishes Packery more than Port A, but one of my favorite guys to fish around. And Nathan from Port A Outfitters. Spent many hours on those rocks chasing tarpon with him.
> Man do I miss fishing the south jetty. Hopefully I can make it back some time.



If you're talking Austin Orr, hes a good friend of mine, and was out there with us that day. Small world!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the one. 
Good people. Ask him some time if he ever plans on returning the 10wt reel he's had for 4 years. (I'm actually glad he has it - he's getting a lot more out of it than I would)


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Badassed fish.*

Jacks are mighty tough on any tackle and more so on fly tackle.

I saw a couple of what I consider serious mistakes in the video. "Chokeing up" on a fly rod puts the strain in a place where strain shouldn't go. Fight the fish with the butt of the rod. Fighting fly rods can handle a lot of load if the load is taken on the butt. With the hand up above the first ferrule, rods break often.

I wouldn't wade barefoot on a jetty for all the tea in China. Slipping is likely and barnacle cuts are even more likely. I'm too dang old for jetty fishing these days. I loved the jetty at St. Andrews when I was a kid, 60+ years ago. I took some falls back then that would kill me now.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

captken said:


> Jacks are mighty tough on any tackle and more so on fly tackle.
> 
> I saw a couple of what I consider serious mistakes in the video. "Chokeing up" on a fly rod puts the strain in a place where strain shouldn't go. Fight the fish with the butt of the rod. Fighting fly rods can handle a lot of load if the load is taken on the butt. With the hand up above the first ferrule, rods break often.
> 
> I wouldn't wade barefoot on a jetty for all the tea in China. Slipping is likely and barnacle cuts are even more likely. I'm too dang old for jetty fishing these days. I loved the jetty at St. Andrews when I was a kid, 60+ years ago. I took some falls back then that would kill me now.



The barefoot thing I would not do. Korkers CastTrax make a good overshoe that allows you to fish down on the algae covered rocks fine. They help with landing and proper release of fish, vs the "chunk fish and hope" style a lot of jetty fisherman use.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Umm.......Good fish? Why can't we just say "Good fish"? This isn't the hunting forum.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

nb&twil said:


> That's the one.
> Good people. Ask him some time if he ever plans on returning the 10wt reel he's had for 4 years. (I'm actually glad he has it - he's getting a lot more out of it than I would)


Ha! Message has been passed onto him.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice fish and great fight on a flyrod


----------

